# HDD Performance

## DarkSorcerer

Hi zusammen, 

ich habe eine WD800JB Festplatte, 80 GB, 8 MB Cache, die am Promise onBoard Controller meines Gigabyte GA-8IEXP hängt.

Mein Kernel hat Unterstützung für den Promise.

```

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE=y 

```

Wie folgt habe ich meine Platte mir hdparm "versehen":

```

hdparm -d1 -c3 -m16 -X69 /dev/hdf

```

Allerdings ist die HDD nur sehr langsam, 28 MB/s, sie sollte allerdings mind. 40 MB/s schaffen.

```

root@gentoo:~# hdparm -tT /dev/hdf

/dev/hdf:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1500 MB in  2.00 seconds = 750.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   86 MB in  3.05 seconds =  28.20 MB/sec

root@gentoo:~# hdparm /dev/hdf

/dev/hdf:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 9729/255/63, sectors = 156301488, start = 0

root@gentoo:~# hdparm -I /dev/hdf

/dev/hdf:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       WDC WD800JB-00CRA1                      

        Serial Number:      WD-WMA8E3032421

        Firmware Revision:  17.07W17

Standards:

        Supported: 5 4 3 2 

        Likely used: 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  156301488

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       76319 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       80026 MBytes (80 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 40     Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, with device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

                SMART feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set 

                Automatic Acoustic Management feature set 

                SET MAX security extension

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    SMART self-test 

           *    SMART error logging 

Security: 

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 1 determined by CSEL

Checksum: correct

```

Was mir hier auffiel ist, dass sie nur im udma2 Mode betrieben wird:

```

 DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

```

Die Frage ist, warum?

Beim Booten wird HDD und Controller richtig erkannt:

```

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel: PDC20276: chipset revision 1

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel: PDC20276: not 100%% native mode: will probe irqs later

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel: PDC20276: (U)DMA Burst Bit ENABLED Primary MASTER Mode Secondary MASTER Mode.

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel:     ide2: BM-DMA at 0xc400-0xc407, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel:     ide3: BM-DMA at 0xc408-0xc40f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel: hda: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1612, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel: hdb: LITE-ON LTR-40125S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel: hdc: _NEC DVD_RW ND-1300A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel: hde: WDC WD800JB-00CRA1, ATA DISK drive

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel: hdf: WDC WD800JB-00CRA1, ATA DISK drive

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel: ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel: ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel: ide2 at 0xb400-0xb407,0xb802 on irq 11

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel: blk: queue c017227c, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel: hde: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=155061/16/63, UDMA(33)

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel: blk: queue c01723bc, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel: hdf: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=155061/16/63, UDMA(33)

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel: Partition check:

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel:  /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: [PTBL] [9729/255/63] p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

Nov 20 17:08:25 gentoo kernel:  /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target1/lun0: [PTBL] [9729/255/63] p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 >

```

Hat jemand einen Tipp warum ich so schlechte Performance habe?

----------

## sputnik1969

 *DarkSorcerer wrote:*   

> Hi zusammen, 
> 
> ich habe eine WD800JB Festplatte, 80 GB, 8 MB Cache, die am Promise onBoard Controller meines Gigabyte GA-8IEXP hängt.
> 
> Mein Kernel hat Unterstützung für den Promise.
> ...

 

probiers mal mit 

```
hdparm -a255 -c3 -d1 -k1 -M254 -m16 -u1 /dev/hdf
```

wobei-a255 Readahead 255 Blocks  :Wink: 

-k1 keep_settings_over_reset = 1

-M254 Acoustic Management (128=Leise - 254 = Schnell)

-u1 UnMasqIRQ (nicht jedes Datenpaket löst einen IRQ aus)

 das nochmal einen Geschwindigkeitssprung geben müsste. (Erfahrung mit einer WD205BA am SIS5513 Controller)

----------

## Donnergurgler

Das "-X..." Flag würde ich beibehalten. Es hat bei mir eine knappe

Verdoppelung der Transferraten bewirkt.

Versuch mal UDMA 4 (-X68). UDMA 5 wird vielleicht von Deinem

Laufwerk nicht unterstützt.

Jens

----------

## wuschel

Habe die selbe Platte, allerdings ganz normal als primary master am IDE hängen.

Meine hdparms sind momentan noch einfach die aus der Install-Anleitung:

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/hdparm

...

all_args="-d1 -A1 -m16 -u1 -a64"

```

Die daraus resultierenden Werte sind:

```
# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1816 MB in  2.00 seconds = 908.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  142 MB in  3.04 seconds =  46.71 MB/sec

# hdparm -I /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       WDC WD800JB-00CRA1

        Serial Number:      WD-WCA8E7462941

        Firmware Revision:  17.07W17

Standards:

        Supported: 5 4 3 2

        Likely used: 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  156301488

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       76319 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       80026 MBytes (80 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 40     Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, with device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

... <Rest analog zu deiner>

```

Mmh, obwohl ich kein -X66 eingebaut habe steht meine auf udma5 - ist mir noch gar net aufgefallen.

Ich denke meine ist so schon recht flott, falls einer Verbesserungsvorschläge hat - immer her damit.  :Wink: 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dein udma2-Problem mit dem Controller zu tun hat. Kannst du da im Controller-BIOS irgendwas einstellen?

----------

## Donnergurgler

@wuschel:

Ich habe schon häufig erlebt, das LINUX die Einstellungen

im BIOS umgeht, gerade was die Festplatten-Parameter

angeht.

So kann am an alten Rechnern noch bequem Linux installieren,

wenn Win9x schon lange aufgeben muß   :Cool: 

Will heißen: Einstelllungen am BIOS werden IMHO nicht viel

bringen.

Jens

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Hallo zusammen, 

vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Habe im BIOS die Einstellungen meines Controllers überprüft... da kann man nicht wirklich viel einstellen, nur eben den Controller aktivieren und deaktivieren. Wenn ich boote initialisiert er die HDDs am Controller, dahinter steht UDMA5, er erkennt die Platten also als UDMA5 LW. 

Dies schließt aus, dass ich vielleicht ein falsches Kabel habe, obwohl es 80-adrig ist... das wäre nämlich das nächste, was ich probiert hätte.

Das LW untestützt UDMA5, unter win gehts auch auch schneller.

Könnte es vielleicht noch sein, dass ich im Kernel was vergessen habe, was eine bessere Performance bringt?

Mich irritiert, dass ich beim Controllerinitialize ein UDMA5 angezeigt bekomme, dann allerdings mit hdparm nen udma2 bekomme...

Ich tippe da auf irgendwas im Kernel. 

Noch nen Tipp was das in der ATA-Section beeinflussen könnte?

----------

## dertobi123

 *DarkSorcerer wrote:*   

> Könnte es vielleicht noch sein, dass ich im Kernel was vergessen habe, was eine bessere Performance bringt?

 

Den entsprechenden Chipsatz hast du im Kernel?

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Intel 440LX/BX/GX and I815/I820/I830M/I830MP/I840/I845/I850/I860 support

Ist drin, mein Board ist ein Gigabyte GA-8IEXP -> Intel 845E Chipsatz.

Sollte also stimmen...

----------

## wuschel

Keine Ahnung, ob die Punkte mit dem udma5 zu tun haben:

Beim Kernel backen, in ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support - IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices  --->

```
[*]     Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

[*]       Use PCI DMA by default when available

```

Bei mir sind sie an und mein udma5 läuft.

hth

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Werd ich heut abend überprüfen, danke!

----------

## DocEvil

Alos ich hab genau dieselbe Platte dieses Wochenende optimiert und bekomme ca. 46MB/s zusammen.

Ich habe wie oben schon vorgeschlagen die Punkte über DMA im Kernel aktiviert und meine hdparm Zeile sieht so aus:

hdparm -c 3 -d 1 -u 1 -X 70 /dev/hda

----------

## dertobi123

Dass du ein schlechtes/defektes Kabel hast, kannst du ausschliessen?

----------

## DarkSorcerer

danke, werd ich ma testen.

Hat zufällig jemand ein Gigabyte GA-8IEXP, i845E Mainboard?

Oder vielleicht die Platten auch an einem Promise ATA100 hängen?

Der Controller bietet auch Unterstützung für RAID, was ich allerdings nicht will. Kann vielleicht daran was liegen?

----------

## DarkSorcerer

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Dass du ein schlechtes/defektes Kabel hast, kannst du ausschliessen?

 

Werd mir heut abend ein anderes 80-Adriges Kabel von nem Kumpel ausleihen... hab kein anderes daheim.

Dann teste ich das auch mal.

----------

## DarkSorcerer

So, gerade eben das Kabel getauscht... 

Allerdings das gleiche. Immer noch udma2 anstatt udma5.

Noch nen Tipp?

----------

## DocEvil

Bekommst du irgendeine (Fehler)meldung wenn du als root manuell hdparm -X69 /dev/hda machst?

----------

## DarkSorcerer

```

root@gentoo:~# hdparm -X69 /dev/hdf

/dev/hdf:

 setting xfermode to 69 (UltraDMA mode5)

root@gentoo:~# hdparm -I /dev/hdf

/dev/hdf:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       WDC WD800JB-00CRA1                      

        Serial Number:      WD-WMA8E3032421

        Firmware Revision:  17.07W17

Standards:

        Supported: 5 4 3 2 

        Likely used: 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  156301488

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       76319 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       80026 MBytes (80 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 40     Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, with device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

                SMART feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set 

                Automatic Acoustic Management feature set 

                SET MAX security extension

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    SMART self-test 

           *    SMART error logging 

Security: 

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 1 determined by CSEL

Checksum: correct

```

Keine Fehlermeldung, aber tortzdem nur udma2...

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Hmm bevor ich mich jetzt noch totgoogle probier ichs mal mit nem neuen Kernel auf Basis der mm- oder ck-sources...

----------

## wuschel

Könnte es vielleicht sein, dass das Problem gar nicht deine Platte, sondern eine andere Komponente am Controller ist?

Hast du noch andere Laufwerke dranhängen?

Was kommt raus, wenn du (nur zum Spaß) mal alles außer dieser Platte abstöpselst?

----------

## DarkSorcerer

LOL, ich hab von der Gentoo Live CD gebootet und dann hab ich bei meinen Platte udma5 und ne Transferrate von über 50 MB/s...

Also liegt es definitiv am Kernel. Irgendeine Option ist zu viel, falsch gesetzt oder nicht aktiviert. Nur was ist es?

----------

## dertobi123

 *DarkSorcerer wrote:*   

> Nur was ist es?

 

Sollen wir raten?

----------

## Neo_0815

Öhm da hätt ich ne ergänzende Fragen, meine Platten liefern mit UDMA5 grad ma 38 - 44 ... öhm ist der Wert so schlecht ?

Isne IBM40GB 7,2k rpm Platte mit 38MB/sec.

Die andere ne Samsung 120GB 1213 ... mit 44MB/sec ... sind die Werte grottig ... oder ok?

Hängen an nem UDMA100 Controller vom Expox8kta3+ und die Samsung am htp370A.

MfG

----------

## mario88

 *DarkSorcerer wrote:*   

> LOL, ich hab von der Gentoo Live CD gebootet und dann hab ich bei meinen Platte udma5 und ne Transferrate von über 50 MB/s...
> 
> Also liegt es definitiv am Kernel. Irgendeine Option ist zu viel, falsch gesetzt oder nicht aktiviert. Nur was ist es?

 

poste mal die Ausgabe von 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IDE
```

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Voila...

```

root@gentoo:/home/ds# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IDE

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

CONFIG_IDE=y

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_NEW_DRIVE_LISTINGS is not set

CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZR36120 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

```

Was mir jetzt noch in der messages auffiel:

# hdparm -d1 -c3 -m16 -X69 /dev/hde

Ausgabe in der /var/log/messages:

Nov 29 17:21:31 gentoo kernel: ide2: Speed warnings UDMA 3/4/5 is not functional.

mario88, was hast du gemacht damit es bei dir ging?

----------

## utang

so des verständnis halber was ist "-c3" ?

-c Aktiviert(1) bzw. De-Aktiviert(0) den 32bit-Transfer-Modus der Platte

-d Aktiviert(1) bzw. De-Aktiviert(0) den DMA-Modus der Festplatte, also ob sie selbstständig auf den RAM zugreifen darf, oder ob sich der Prozessor darum kümmern darf (was entsprechend viele Resourcen kostet)

-X Ändert den Transfer-Modus. Die Zahl hinter dem X bestimmt den Modus. Dabei ist sie die Summe aus einer `Konstanten` für den Modus, also PIO( :Cool: , DMA(32) oder U-DMA(64) und der Zahl des Modus. Für DMA2 nehmen wir als 32+2=34, für UDMA5 64+5=69!

Dabei ist zu bedenken, dass der Chipsatz natürlich den Transfermodus imemr aich unterstützen muss, hier bezieht man sich am besten auf die Angaben im Handbuch/auf der Verpackung. Falls diese nicht mehr vorhanden ist, kann man sich ebenfalls per lspci die Hardware anzeigen lassen, und dadurch Rückschlüsse auf die verwendetete Hardware ziehen, deren Daten dann meistens auf der Homepage des Herstellers in Erfahrung gebracht werden kann.

Um welche HDD geht es bei dir nun genau, hde oder hdf ?

Probier daher mal die Zeile "hdparm -c1 -d1 -X 69 /dev/hde" bzw. hdf

Dannach machst du einen Cache Test, um die Wirkliche Transferleistung des Interfaces (nicht der Platte) zu bestimmen, bei dem die Daten aus dem Cache der Festplatte geholt werden (so eine Art Festplatten-RAM), der immer deutlich schneller als der RAM ist.

"hdparm -T /dev/hde" bzw. hdf

Und danach ermittelst du die Tatsächliche Transferrate mit "hdparm -t /dev/hde" ...

Die neue gentoo-live-bootCD versucht automatisch die optimale hdparm einstellung für deine HDD zu finden, desweiteren müsstest du nach jedem neustart hdparm erneut ausführen oder man lässt es beim booten gleich erledigen, aber erstmal versuch die Optimale Einstellung zu finden.

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Da scheint wohl ein Fluch auf den gentoo-sources zu liegen, ich hab mir grad nen 2.4.23er gebacken und siehe da:

```

root@gentoo:~# hdparm -Tt /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1560 MB in  2.00 seconds = 780.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  136 MB in  3.04 seconds =  44.74 MB/sec

root@gentoo:~# hdparm -Tt /dev/hdf

/dev/hdf:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1436 MB in  2.00 seconds = 718.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  140 MB in  3.00 seconds =  46.67 MB/sec

root@gentoo:~# hdparm -Tt /dev/hdg

/dev/hdg:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1452 MB in  2.00 seconds = 726.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  164 MB in  3.00 seconds =  54.67 MB/sec

```

Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe!

----------

## Mac Fly

Ich hab die gleiche Platte, aber ich bekomm etwas nicht hin:

```
macfly@netkiffer:/> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

macfly@netkiffer:/> sudo hdparm -a255 -c1 -d1 -k1 -M254 -m16 -u1 -X69 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting fs readahead to 255

 setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 1

 setting multcount to 16

 setting unmaskirq to 1 (on)

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 setting keep_settings to 1 (on)

 setting xfermode to 69 (UltraDMA mode5)

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  1 (on)

 readahead    = 248 (on)

 setting acoustic management to 254

 acoustic     = 254 (128=quiet ... 254=fast)

macfly@netkiffer:/> sudo hdparm -I /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       WDC WD800JB-00CRA1

        Serial Number:      WD-WCA8E4859516

        Firmware Revision:  17.07W17

Standards:

        Supported: 5 4 3 2

        Likely used: 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  156301488

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       76319 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       80026 MBytes (80 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 40     Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, with device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

                SET MAX security extension

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

```

Warum funktioniert -d1 nicht?

Und noch ne Verständnisfrage zu /etc/conf.d/hdparm

```
disc0_args="-a255 -c1 -d1 -k1 -M254 -m16 -u1 -X69"

disc1_args="-d1"
```

disc0=/dev/hda

disc1=/dev/hdb

Ist das korrekt?

Edit: kernel 2.6 beta 11

----------

## utang

 *Quote:*   

> Warum funktioniert -d1 nicht?

 

Suche mal bei der Kernel Konfiguration unter

ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support - IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices nach 

Generic PCI bus-master DMA support und

Use PCI DMA by default when available.

  Aktivier beide und schon sollte es laufen,aber check mal ob du die Unterstützung für den Chipsatz (den du auf deinem Moterboard hast) im Kernel hast (unter ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support ---> IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices). 

Ich habe zum bsp. n VIA82CXXX chipset support

----------

## Mac Fly

Besten Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.

Der Chipsatztreiber fehlte  :Smile: 

----------

